# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Besoin de conseils suite à décès d'une gerbille

## Kity207

Je tente ma chance sur Rescue pour avoir quelques avis de personnes qui ont de l'expérience avec les gerbilles.
En effet, je cherche une explication suite au décès subit d'une de mes gerbilles... et je m'interroge sur l'avenir de celle qui se retrouve seule.

Il y a plus d'un an maintenant, j'ai adopté deux gerbilles "noisette et nutella", des soeurs, l'entente était parfaite entre les deux, elle dormaient l'une contre l'autre, quand elle étaient à l'extérieur de la cage elle communiquaient ensemble etc... tout se passait très bien.

Ce matin, j'ai trouvé "Nutella" décédée dans la cage. De premier abord j'ai pensé à une mort naturelle, couchée sur le côté en dehors du nid, poil un peu hirsute. Mais quand je l'ai sortie de la cage pour l'éxaminer, j'ai constaté avec horreur qu'il lui manquait un oeil, il a complètement été arraché mais pas de sang dans la cage ni sur le reste du corps de Nutella. Aucune trace de bagarre, ni rien sur la survivante.

J'ai cherché dans la cage pour vérifier qu'elle n'aie pas pu se blesser avec un jouet ou autre chose mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Je n'ose pas imaginer que sa soeur avec qui elle s'entendait si bien ait pu faire une chose pareille. Pensez vous que celà est possible ? pauvre puce mourir dans de telles conditions et moi je n'ai rien vu ni entendu.

Ou alors aurait-elle pu mourir de mort naturelle et sa soeur l'aurait mutilé après ?

Leur comportement n'avait pas changé ces derniers temps, la seule chose que j'ai constaté c'est que depuis que j'ai changé la litière de la cage la semaine dernière elles avaient déplacé leur nid qui d'habitude était dans la petite maison, mais là elles avaient construit un joli nid au plein centre de la cage... je me suis dit l'été il fait chaud elles préfèrent peut être dormir là. Bref pas d'explication  

Je me retrouve maintenant avec la petite "noisette" toute seule... va t-elle pouvoir survivre...
lui trouver une copine de son âge est possible mais il parait que c'est hyper compliqué l'entente entre femelles adultes... voire parfois impossible

Nous avons décidé avec ma fille d'être encore plus proche d'elle, l'occuper, jouer avec elle, mais celà ne remplacera jamais sa soeur... en journée elle est seule à présent.

----------


## Kilithan

c'est difficile à dire mais en effet je pense que sa sœur est pu lui faire ça lors d'une dispute, la mutilé après sa mort je ne sais pas. pour ce qui est de reprendre une copine faut faire la méthode de cohabitation prendre un aquarium divisé en 2 et mettre une de chaque coté de temps en temps échanger les cotés. je pense que la cohabitation a plus de chance de fonctionner avec un plus jeune mais rien est sur.

moi j'ai perdu un de mes 2 loulous qui étaient très soudé, ils avaient 2/3 ans. je me suis aussi posée la question de remettre un copain et j'ai décidé de ne pas le faire il va bien fait sa vie tranquille mange, et viens plus volontiers avec moi alors que c'était le plus en retrait des 2.

----------


## malie18

Bonjour  :Smile: 
Je ne peux pas vous répondre pour la mort de votre louloutte..
Par contre, je me suis déjà trouvé dans cette situation, à savoir la mort d'une de mes gerbilles, jusqu'alors en "couple" avec sa soeur depuis 3 ans.

Je vous conseille de ne pas chercher tout de suite à "remplacer" Nutella. Il vaut mieux d'abord observer le comportement de noisette.
Quand la mienne est morte, j'ai donné ses friandises préférées à celle qui me restait et je la sortait encore plus souvent, comme vous avez décidé de le faire.
Les premiers jours, elle avait l'air un peu triste et n'avait pas beaucoup d'entrain mais elle a très vite retrouvé de l'énergie et au final, elle qui était très effacée car la plus soumise des deux, est devenue beaucoup plus épanouie, intrépide et proche de moi après la mort de sa soeur.
Elle est morte deux ans après et je n'ai jamais regretté de l'avoir laissée "seule".

Le meilleur conseil que je pourrait vous donner serait donc de beaucoup observer votre gerbille et de la stimuler au maximum avant de prendre une decision  :Smile:

----------


## Kity207

Merci pour vos réponses... qui me confortent dans ma décision de garder Noisette toute seule.
Quelques jours se sont écoulées maintenant depuis le départ de Nutella, ma Noisette est en pleine forme je ne l'ai jamais vue aussi active.
Je suis contente que ça se passe ainsi, même avec nous elle est beaucoup plus sociable ce qui n'était pas le cas avant, c'était toujours Nutella qui venait vers nous et grimpait sur nos mains.

----------


## Kilithan

je suis d'accord avec malie18.

moi aussi celui qui reste était beaucoup moins proche et maintenant qu'il est seul il cherche le contact.

----------


## Kity207

Après quelques mois de vie seule, je vous donne des nouvelles de ma Noisette.
Son comportement a changé depuis qu'elle est toute seule, elle est très vive, toujours en activité, a transformé sa cage en véritable aire de jeu. Elle est très proche de nous, réclame des caresses et de la nourriture dès qu'elle nous voit.
Ravie de l'avoir gardée seule, je me demande même si elle n'est pas beaucoup plus épanouie depuis.

----------


## johnnybegood

Bonjour , 

Ma gerbille blondie à presque 3 ans et depuis 7 jours , celle ci à perdu beaucoup de poids . elle qui est tant active , fait que dormir . Je l'ai emmené chez le veterinaire , celle ci n'a vue aucune anomalie ( respi ,bacterie ..) et la mis sous antibiotique pendant 5 jours .  Elle se nourrit trés trés peu . cela fait deux jours que j'essais de la nourrir avec une seringue ( banane , graine , eau melange) . Mais je pense qu'il faut que je me fasse à l'idée qu 'elle est vieille et qu'elle est en fin de vie . 
Ca copine Mistie reste au pres d'elle , me laisse la prendre pour les medicaments et puis elle viens ce mettre à coté d'elle .
Mais la question que je me pose et pourquoi cela met autant de temps ?  avec ma femme , cela nous fait du mal de la voir ainsi , elle qui etait tout le temps speed .

----------


## Antoine35

Bonjour à tous,
Depuis 2 ou 3 ans j'ai toujours eu 2 gerbilles, elles s'entendaient à merveille; elles dormaient blottit l'une contre l'autre, elles mangaient ensemble, elles construisaient une maison ensemble ect...
Sauf qu'aujourd'hui l'une des 2 (sûrement la plus vieille) mourut sans raison.
Et donc, je me demande ce qu'il va se passer pour l'autre en sachant que je ne passe pas extrêmement beaucoup de temps avec mes gerbilles d'habitude à cause de mon travail.
Voilà, je vous remercie d'avance pour votre réponse. 😁

----------


## Léa02

Désolée pour le décès de ta gerbille.

Si la deuxième a au moins 2 ans et peut-être 3  ? il y a peu de chances pour qu'elle accepte de vivre avec une nouvelle copine. On considère qu'après 2 ans les cohabitations ont peu de chances de réussir et qu'il est préférable de laisser  la gerbille vivre seule.

Tu as donc deux solutions :

- soit tu laisses la gerbille seule et tu enrichis son habitat avec des accessoires, une roue si elle n'en a pas, des tunnels, des sorties de temps en temps.  Quelles sont les dimensions de son habitat et quels sont ses accessoires ?

- tu essaies quand même de la faire cohabiter avec une autre gerbille  du même sexe. il faut alors prendre une jeune gerbille, passer par les étapes de cohabitation, c'est à dire pendant 2-3 semaines les mettre dans une petite cage séparée en 2, chacune d'un côté et les changer de côté 3 fois par jour, mais si ça ne fonctionne pas et qu'elles se battent, tu seras obligé de les séparer et de retrouver une autre copine pour la plus jeune qui ne pourra vivre seule.

----------


## Antoine35

Bonjour déjà merci pour votre réponse,
Je pense que faire cohabiter ma gerbille avec une nouvelle gerbille est une mauvaise idée.
Je pense donc qu'enrichir son habitat est une meilleur idée mais son habitat n'a pas assez de place;
Son habitat a 2 étages : au premier étage il y a une petite maison rongée par mes gerbilles et un grand tuyau qui prend pas mal de place.
Au deuxième étage il y a un petit bol de nourriture, de l'eau,
Et un grand bain de sable.
Son habitat fait 30cm de largeur sur 60cm de longueur, et il est haut de 53cm.

----------


## Léa02

Cet habitat est beaucoup trop petit, même pour une seule gerbille !

il doit faire minimum 90 cm de long sur 45 cm de largeur et 45 cm de hauteur. Sur internet tu peux trouver des aquariums d'occasion pas chers. sur zooplus tu peux aussi trouver des cages en verre ou en plexi et bois pas très chères.

il faut mettre une grosse couche de litière de chanvre (15 cm), des tunnels en bois,(pas en plastique), du foin, un récipient avec de la terre à bain, des intérieurs d'essuie tout à déchiqueter. Tu peux aussi mettre une roue (28 cm ) mais là ça prendrait beaucoup de place.

----------


## Antoine35

Merci pour l'information mais à combien sont les habitats que vous décrivez.
Celui que j'ai acheté à coûté à peu près 200.
Sinon pour les accessoires j'ai un tunnel mais il est en plastique; est-ce si mal que ça ?
Sinon pour la couche de litière, j'ai mais on m'a dit qu'il fallait mettre que 2 ou 3cm maximum. Un récipient avec de la terre de bain moi je l'ai avec de sable; ça change vraiment quelque chose ?
Une roue par contre j'y avait déjà pensé mais comme vous le dites ça prend beaucoup trop de place.
Sinon, je veux bien vous écoutez, c'est pour cela que je suis venu sur ce site, mais tout ce que vous dites est pratiquement tout l'inverse de ce que m'on dit les "pros" de magasin vert à qui j'ai acheté mes gerbilles et je les écoute  car je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en gerbilles.

----------


## Léa02

les vendeurs en animalerie n'y connaissent pratiquement rien en rongeurs (et même en autres espèces). Ils donnent quasiment tous de mauvais conseils. Il faut voir le nombre de personnes qui souhaitaient deux mâles ou deux femelles par exemple et qui se retrouvent avec un couple et donc des bébés dont ils ne voulaient pas, et un couple à séparer.... les conseils sur les cages sont aussi mauvais, la plupart du temps ils conseillent la savic XL qui est trop petite.

ta cage  a coûté  200   ? c'est cher pour la taille qu'elle a,  il y en a de moins chères et mieux adaptées. Regarde sur le site Zooplus , tu en verras déjà quelques unes. Il y a aussi les terrariums qui ont de bonnes dimensions et ne sont pas chers, il faut juste revoir les aérations qui sont insuffisantes.

La terre à bain, il faut prendre celle pour chinchillas sans quartz, tu en trouveras aussi sur zooplus, ainsi que pas mal d'accessoires.

Et la couche de litière c'est bien 15 cm qu'il faut, les gerbilles adorent creuser et s'enfouir, 3 cm vraiment ce n'est pas beaucoup ! la personne qui t'a dit ça ne s'y connaît vraiment pas. Et pas de copeaux de bois ce n'est pas bon, il faut prendre du chanvre ou du lin.

Voici les liens vers ces articles : 

les terrariums :

https://www.amazon.fr/terrarium-120x...um%20120x60x60

les cages ;  la Falco ou skyline Marrakech sont pas mal :  

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...erm=small_cage


La litière :

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...hanvre_rongeur

la terre à bain :

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...ble_chinchilla

Un tunnel en osier  que les gerbilles adorent déchiqueter, ça les occupe bien !

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...niche_rongeurs


ces ponts là sont très bien, tu peux en prendre plusieurs de taille M et les assembler.  Ceux là ne seront pas détruits :

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...liers_rongeurs


comme nourriture, cette marque de graines est bien :

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...rongeurs/bunny


n'hésite pas à poser des questions, nous sommes là pour t'aider !

----------


## Antoine35

Je ne sais pas comment vous remercier, vous m'aidez énormément et grâce à vous ma gerbille aura un meilleur avenir; encore merci 😀

----------


## Léa02

Mais de rien, je suis heureuse  si mes conseils peuvent t'aider !  ::

----------


## shechou

Je rejoins Léa, les gerbilles ont besoin d'un grand habitat (les allemands conseillent 120x60x60cm pour deux gerbilles) de minimum 30 cm de litière pour creuser, la roue est fortement recommandée (voir obligatoire) elle doit faire minimum 28cm de diamètre (même plus mais il est difficile de trouver plus grand). 

Le chanvre ou le lin c'est vraiment pas top, en plus des risques de blessures, les galeries ne tiennent pas dedans. En ce moment je teste la paille défibrée et c'est vraiment pas mal (il y en a ici par exemple : http://www.green-normandy.com/litier...-defibree.html). Elles ont besoin de foin aussi, de cartons, de mouchoirs blanc sans odeurs, des branches de pommier, poirier ou noisetier...

La seul nourriture qui convienne est un bon mélange maison comme celui que vend le Bazar des Nacs (http://www.aubazardesnac.com/divers/...-pour-hamster/)

Pour te donner un exemple voici le terrarium de mes gerbilles :
Il est fait maison et m'a couté environ 80 euros. Il mesure 160x60x110cm.



La paille défibrée et un bout de galerie

----------


## Maelys57

Je pense que cela dépend si tu veux continuer les gerbilles ou non ^^
Me concernant j'avais un groupe de 3 et il me reste 1 gerbille de 2 ans donc j'attendrai sa fin de vie car je ne veux plus en reprendre.  ::  ( des années de rongeurs je pense me stopper à mes chattes et mes 2 lapins ) !!

----------


## Mdamien

Bonjour

Javais un couple de gerbille depuis Fevrier jusquà hier, le mâle est devenu apathique, oeil rouge, na plus voulu salimenter pendant 2 jours, malgré des tentatives avec seringues pour le nourrir. Problème il y 2 semaines ils sont devenus parents de 3 petits. Comment je peux aider ma femelle, maman solo. Soins, nourritures...

----------


## shechou

Aller voir un vétérinaire pour soigner votre mâle. Votre gerbille va très bien se débrouiller toute seule avec les petits. Il n'est pas recommandé de laisser le mâle avec la femelle de toute façon sinon ils font enchainer les portées jusqu'à ce que la femelle meurt d'épuisement.

Sinon elle a comme toute gerbille besoin d'un habitat de 120x60cm minimum avec au moins 50cm de hauteur de litière. D'une alimentation variée riche en insectes et de très bonne qualité (sans sous produit, mélasse et autre)

----------

